# Where should i teach in China?



## arctic_circle_decimal (Dec 19, 2018)

currently between:
nanchang, yancheng, fuzhou.

I set this up under short circumstances, so those are basically the cities i'm trying to decide from. So far I'm going w/ nanchang, but maybe I'm erring in this decision.

I'm still working on getting documents authenticated and then intend on getting a visa en route in HongKong. Somebody tell me if this plan sounds good.

ok thx


----------

